

Hyper on Mac OS X: an alternative to boot2docker - tbronchain
https://docs.hyper.sh/get_started/darwin.html

======
scprodigy
I'm not sure I understand this. How is it different from b2d?

~~~
tbronchain
Hi,

Thanks for your questions. There are few differences between Hyper and
boot2docker:

1- Docker commands are run inside the boot2docker VM and not directly on the
host . Hyper daemon directly runs on your Mac.

2- When using boot2docker, each time you restart the VM, you have to manually
mount the drives (and reinstall Fig if you're using it)

3- While boot2docker is a "wrapper" around Docker and VirtualBox, Hyper for
Mac is part of the whole Hyper ecosystem, providing a similar environment on
Linux, or Mac OS X.

~~~
scprodigy
So, for each Docker image, hyper creates a VM?

~~~
tbronchain
Hyper creates a VM for all "group" of Docker images, which can be specified in
the Pod file (see Podfile documentation
[https://docs.hyper.sh/reference/podfile.html](https://docs.hyper.sh/reference/podfile.html))

------
nogox
Been following Hyper. Absolutely love this!

~~~
tbronchain
Thank you! We have received a lot of encouraging messages, comments and
contribution since our first release, and it is really helping us on working
even harder ;-)

